# liquidlast liner at the pro store in Paris



## poppy z (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi!!!

So, I am very happy because liquidlast liners collection is arrived at the mac pro store in Paris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .
The colors are gorgeous. They cost 17 euros. And they stay longer. You need a makeup remover. 
I took aqualine and you can see a swatch in My Haul topic. 

So, run run run paris girls!!!

And Dejarose is available too. Dejarose l/g is fantastic!


----------



## MarieJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I got the liquidlast liner in powerplum. It's gorgeous, and it really realy lasts long !!!!


----------

